# Nail Polish Rings



## Thefemaleclown (Jun 11, 2011)

Project of the night. 

My sister is an elementary Phys Ed. teacher and she has a treasure box for when the students are really good! Today she brought me home this "10 Opti-Art Ring" kit because "it seems like something you'd have fun with." .... I guess I was a good girl. SO! I remember seeing people on multiple blogs with rings made out of their favorite nail polish. I decided to do the "Ages 7-97" version with this little kit and I got out my plates and polish and started making rings. So now there are rings for me, both my sisters and my sister's girlfriend. I hope you like them! (PS! I cannot remember who started the polish ring thing, I've seen it around, so if this was your idea first let me know and I'll give you the credit.)


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 11, 2011)

So cute!  I love the seahorse one!  It looks good in a ring!

I'm also quite the fan of the zebra print!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 11, 2011)

Ooohh! I want that kit


----------



## MikiChicBella (Jun 11, 2011)

This is too neat!!!! Very creative, i'm going to google NOW


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 11, 2011)

What a fantastic idea! That looks so much fun to do!

Found the rings on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Creativity-Kids-10-OptiArt-Rings/dp/B000096Q8G


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 11, 2011)

OMG that's so cheap!!!  I must have!


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Jun 11, 2011)

If anyone else takes a shot at these I'd love to see the results  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 11, 2011)

I want it too!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 11, 2011)

I just placed an order on Amazon, I was going to get those rings but then I saw the 25 Mash (a lot of konad dupes) monster nail plate bundle for 17 bucks so I got  that instead, and a toy for my daughter (yay free shipping)


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Jun 11, 2011)

Haha yeah I have those mash plates and the bundle monster plates. good choice. good choice. I think my sister got this ring thing at 5&amp;below for her treasure box at school. I'd look there before you bother ordering it off amazon.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 11, 2011)

Instead of making rings out of the kit make pendants.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 11, 2011)

Hehe yeah I saw the pics of the plates you posted and then I saw how cheap they were on Amazon so I snatched them up!   I just went and checked out that store you mention OMG!  I wish there was one by me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ngelic (Jun 12, 2011)

Everyone says it was Kittentoes from MUA who came up with the idea. She owns a wellknown Etsy store full of these nailpolish jewlery AND wrote a massive tutorial about it.


----------



## Beauty2Makeup (Jun 12, 2011)

I love that! They remind me of the mood rings (the shape).  Is the sparkly background your nail polish or do the rings have a metallic finish that you paint over.  Your so creative





I wonder if I could find the rings at Michael's Craft Store or JoAnns? I'd like to try this.


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 12, 2011)

I just saw that kit today at Joann's. I was *this* close to getting it for my niece's birthday.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 12, 2011)

You should use a Joann coupon and get it for her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Jun 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty2Makeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love that! They remind me of the mood rings (the shape).  Is the sparkly background your nail polish or do the rings have a metallic finish that you paint over.  Your so creative
> 
> ...


The "gemstone" as they call it was totally clear, any color is the result of my nail polish and bundlemonster/mash stamping on the flat back part. It seems this kit is available at ACmoore, michaels and JoAnns. I asked my sister and she definitely got it at a 5&amp;below.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope they make one by me soon!


----------



## kayjay (Jun 13, 2011)

Those would make really cute and simple gifts! I work at an elementary school too...you've just given me an idea for my treasure box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 13, 2011)

Aww I would have loved to get these as a kid


----------



## KitaRei (Jun 13, 2011)

WOW, this is really cool!!  I also would have loved this as a kid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vixie13 (Jun 13, 2011)

Those look awesome!!!!


----------



## Beauty2Makeup (Jun 14, 2011)

I picked them up at JoAnns with a coupon. Just $2.70!  I'm going to try to make 4th of July rings for my nieces.


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 14, 2011)

OMG yay my plates just arrived.  I'm so happy


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Jun 14, 2011)

I can't wait to see some designs from you Bonnie


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 14, 2011)

There's so many pretty designs.. I wan to use them all...NOW haha


----------



## sammiebz (Jun 14, 2011)

way cute!! I love it! too bad i have all boys, they aren't really into the rings much LOL


----------

